# Lauren Grows Large - by ulysses125 (~BBW, ~~WG)



## ulysses125 (Mar 22, 2011)

_~BBW, ~~WG_ - A story of college friends

*Lauren Grows Large
By ulysses125​*
Four years of high school completed and Lauren was ready to ship off to college. Just like every other freshman, she was nervous. She was nervous about making new friends, meeting boys, and taking classes. None of her high school friends could understand her why. They all assured her that she was gorgeous, smart, outgoing and would have no trouble in the college environment. It appeared Laurens friends were right, in high school Lauren had been a straight A student and on the cheerleading team; and while cheerleading was over, she still was a 55 118 lb, blonde with killer legs, a nice rack, and a pretty face.
During Laurens first month of college it appeared her friends were right, she had no trouble fitting in. Her room mate turned out to be a bit off, but that didnt matter; instead Lauren just made friends with all the other hot girls on her floor. They went out every weekend, studied together, ate together and were bitchy to the rest of the girls; in essence they were perfect material for the hottest sorority on campus KTG.

By the second month, Lauren and her two new best friends, Felicia and Becca, were pledging KTG. Felicia was a 51 101 lbs brunet with a nice plump little butt, thin waste, tiny tits, and a gorgeous face. Becca was a 510 130 lbs rail of red head with legs to rival Laurens and an average looking face. It was a hell of a time. As fall pledges, the three had to go to mixers non-stop. At some they were either expected to get completely hammered. At others they had to stay sober and make things get out of control. Lauren thought this was the life.

At parties where they were allowed to drink, the three girls were always trashed and dancing. They loved feeling sexy and being the center of attention At the parties where they were sober, Lauren often picked at the food. Becca and Felicia avoided the food like wildfire; instead, they generally bitched the whole time about how bad being sober at parties was.

At the end of the semester in December, all three girls we done pledging and were officially KGT sisters. When they left for the holidays, Becca looked the same as always but the other two looked a tad different. Felicia looked as if her weight may have crept up to 107, her butt was a tad plumper and she maybe had a slightly softer looking waste line. Lauren was up to 130 lbs, it was clear that eating during those sober parties was not helping her keep her figure. Laurens legs looked a little softer and her boobs were clearly growing.

For Lauren, Christmas was a time of indulgence. She had a thin family but they were not judgmental and loved the holidays. Food was everywhere. From the moment Lauren got home it was cookies and family parties. She hadnt yet noticed her weight was climbing yet though and loved every minute of it; until, just before she went back to school, she realized her jeans didnt fit. She weighed herself to discover she was 145 lbs. Looking in the mirror she realized just how much heavier she looked. Her boobs spilled out of her bra, her stomach looked slightly soft, her ass was bigger and her legs were encased in a layer of fat. She was nervous about what the girls would say; but first, she needed to go shopping.

Lauren returned to school with new jeans, bigger bras, and some loose shirts to simultaneously show off her new cleavage and hide the tiny gut shed developed. Secretly, she was hoping Felicia and Becca had put on some winter weight as well. However, neither had put on any weight; Felicia had lost the weight she put on last semester and Becca looked as thin as ever. Lauren resolved to lose the weight.

The entire month of January was spent recruiting new pledges for KGT; so there were lots of parties with plenty of snacks, but no alcohol was allowed at recruiting parties. On days without recruiting, Lauren, Felicia, and Becca still made it out to get hammered. During the recruiting phase Felicia and Becca still avoided food in favor of alcohol; but once again, Lauren indulged in both. She rationalized that she could always diet when rush was over and that she should just enjoy meeting the future KGTs. Lauren did notice, but she had started indulging in even a little more food now and it was taking more alcohol to get her drunk. By the end of recruiting phase, Lauren was 160. She had a developed a little gut, but most of the weight had piled onto her ass. She was nearly bursting out of her jeans and a little potbelly was beginning to press up against the front of her new, loose fitting shirts. The juniors and seniors realized Lauren was quickly becoming KGTs new fat sister; but they didnt say anything, it seemed there was one in every class.

February and March was pledge season. Lauren, Becca, and Felicia all picked littles. They bought gifts and sent the snacks and whatnot and taught them the ropes of sorority life. What Lauren really loved about this was it meant she didnt have to be sober at any more parties, and she never was. All three were nearly always hammered at all the parties. Lauren was starting to snack quite heavily as well. By the end of the pledge period Lauren was up to 190. She still had a cute face, but now had a double chin to go with it. Her arms were quite plump and she had a gut. Her ass was becoming quite large and her once stunning legs were now heavily layered with fat. The older sorority girls just shook their heads and said she never stood a chance. Becca still looked the same as ever, but Felicia was starting to show some changes as well. Her ass had grown plumper again and her waste line was definitely softer now. All the drinking may have softened her 51 frame up to about 112.

On April fools, Lauren decided she needed to get to the gym and asked Felicia and Becca to come with her. Becca said yes but Felicia made up some excuse about grabbing lunch with her little. So, Lauren crammed her ass into a pair of too tight sweatpants and headed to they gym with Becca. The gym turned out to be hell. While Becca ran 3 miles, Lauren discovered the she was thoroughly winded by walking 1. She quickly rationalized this by reminding herself of all the dancing shed been doing at parties attributing her tiredness to that. In fact, she decided that dancing at parties would be enough exercise to stay fit. She thought she still looked pretty good shaking her ass on the dance floor.

Throughout the rest of April, Lauren and company continued to party hard. However, Laurens trip failed trip to the gym started two new traditions: Becca started going to the gym almost daily around lunch time, Lauren and Felicia began going to get lunch at the dining halls while Becca worked out. 

By the end of April Felicia began to enjoy eating a bit too much for her own good. She even began drunkenly ordering food after going out, a habit which rubbed of quickly on Lauren but Becca avoided like the plague. This habit continued until mid-may when it was time for the three to go home for summer. Becca left for home looking exactly the same as when shed arrived, Felicia and Lauren did not. Felicias recently developed love of food had piled almost another 15 lbs onto her 51 frame and it showed. At 51 127, she had developed a slightly chubby belly, perkier tits and a bubble but which wiggled while she walked. Lauren looked heavier then ever. She was bigger all over, her ass was softer and wobbly, her thighs rubbed together, her gut had expanded a little, her arms had grown, and she was up another cup size. She weighed 202 lbs and she new it. She couldnt believe shed put on 30 lbs her first semester then allowed herself to put on another 40 her second semester. She needed to lose weight. Lauren and Felicia both vowed to diet over the summer.

Over the summer, Lauren did make major changes to her diet. She cut way back on what she was eating; given that she had been putting on around 10 lbs a month, her changes only resulted in a slight weight loss. It seemed that most of her hot cheerleader friend from high school had put on some weight as well, so by late August when she returned to school, Lauren was feeling much more comfortable with her 198 lbs body. She actually felt quite confident with her new, under 200 lb, body.

Lauren, Felicia, and Becca were all sharing an apartment for sophomore year. Lauren and Becca were the first two back. For once Becca looked different; she still had stunning legs and a slender 510 130 lb body. But now it was complete with a strangely dark tan for a red head. She must have spent a lot of time at the beach working on it. Felicia came back looking different as well. She had put on another 20 lbs over the summer and now, at 51 147 looked quite chubby. Her ass swayed as she walked and her thighs had begun to press together, her tits were perkier and she had developed the slightest double chin, but her stomach still just looked soft. She confessed that she had not dieted at all over the summer; instead she had spent the summer jobless and ate a lot out of boredom. Lauren and Felicia resolved to lose weight together during the coming semester.

After a few unsuccessful attempts to coordinate trips to the gym, Lauren and Felicia gave up on exercise. As it turned out, they were much better at coordinating their daily lunch trip and leaving the exercise to Becca. By the start of September, Lauren and Felicia had fallen back into the snacking, drinking, drunk take-out habits they developed their freshman year. 

Becca spent September carefully maintaining her tan and looks. She was trying to get noticed by a linebacker on the football team, Jared, who she had a crush on and only seemed interested in going to parties he would be at. This meant Lauren and Felicia often went out without Becca. On these nights, Lauren and Felicia seemed to dance less and most of their time just standing around drinking. By the end of September, they were both gaining weight again. Lauren had gained another 12 lbs but being quite heavy already and never going near a scale, she hardly noticed her weight climbing to 210 in the haze of parties. Felicia put on another 15 lbs and couldnt help noticed she was becoming quite portly. The other KGT sisters could hardly even believe what porkers the two had become

In early October, Becca finally started dating Jared, her linebacker crush. This meant he was a constantly at the apartment and often brought his two best friends Hank and Don, twins were both all-star defensive ends. The football players often asked Lauren and Felicia to come out with them and with fall pledging starting, this meant they were regularly going out 5 or 6 days a week. They could hardly keep up. Becca didnt even try keep up with the sorority, after she started dating Jared she pretty much ditched KGT all together.

By November, the twins Lauren and Felicia were becoming very good friends and the twins were proving to be bad influences. They introduced Lauren and Felicia to pot, something Becca always turned up her nose at. This Lauren and Felicia loved it though and constantly just sat around the apartment getting high in their free time. Between dining hall lunches, drunken take-out, and the munchies, Lauren and Felicia were constantly eating. By the end of November Laurens weight had reached 230 lbs. She had become astoundingly lazy and decided that maybe dieting could wait until after college. Any time she wasnt eating she spend flirting with Hank. She liked is big muscles and for some reason she was pretty sure he liked her fat ass. In the two months since meeting Hank and Don Felicias weight skyrocketed. It turned out she got the munchies really bad and couldnt help stuffing herself. She didnt know it but her weight had shot up to192 lbs. From looking in the mirror she new she had become complete butterball. Her ass looked inflated on her short little frame and swayed behind her as she waddled. Her thighs pressed together, her breasts were starting to look large, shed developed a little belly and her arms were engulfed by fat. Her entire body screamed out of shape and overfed but she didnt care, she had started having sex with Don. She was quite happy.

By mid December, the end of the semester, it was official: Lauren was dating Hank and Felicia was dating Don. Lauren had gained a little more weight and reached 234 lbs. Felicias weight was still skyrocketing and shed just cracked 200 lbs. Neither was happy with their weight but they were dating all-star football players so they hardly felt like it was an issue. They agreed that they would worry about their weight after college was over. During college theyd just live it up. Becca was still extremely focused on her looks and rail thin. She spent most of her time with Jared and was astounded by the luck of her two very large roommates.

Without Felicias influence, Lauren didnt gain much weight over break. She spent most of the holiday lazing around and just waiting to go back to school. Then she got the big call. Hank was declaring himself eligible for the draft. He was going to be a pro-football player and Don was going to do the same thing. If he was drafted, he wanted Lauren to come with him. Given her trust of hank and inclination to partying over school these days she thought it seemed like a reasonable choice and agreed, but she wanted to remain in school at least until he was drafted. When she talked to Felicia, Lauren found out Felicia and Don had come to similar a similar decision. 

On returning to school, things were a bit awkward. Becca had worked hard for her looks and was still dating Jared, but it looked like her wouldnt quite cut it in pro-football. Lauren and Felicia on the other hand had just partied and it looked like they might be set to leave school as sophomores. The tension meant Lauren and Felicia spent almost no more time with Becca; instead, they spent time with each other or their boyfriends.

School seemed to be a waste since they would likely be leaving anyway after the draft in April; so, instead of going to class Felicia and Lauren spent most of their time eating, drinking, and smoking while the twins prepared for the combine. Even the twins who found these creatures of indulgence very attractive were amazed at how lazy they had become. It seemed all they did was eat, drink and sleep. 

By February the contrast between the twins and the girls was at its greatest. Both twins were in peak physical condition for the combine and neither of their girlfriends had even walked to class in two months. Lauren had reached 270 lbs. She breasts were monstrous and she had a belly to match them. Here face was still beautiful and only a little chubby with a double chin under it. Her butt had become immense and spread quite wide whenever she sat, and her once stunning legs had become encased in layers upon layers or fat. She was extremely out of shape and was becoming more sedentary quickly. Felicia had fattened to 245 lbs. At 51 she looked corpulent. Her ass protruded out behind her like a shelf. Her looked like inflate balloons and her face had become quite chubby and sprouted a full fledged double chin. Even her boobs had continued to grow and her belly had started to catch up.

By the Draft in late April both girls had put on another 20 lbs were spilled out of their seats. At 290 lbs it was Lauren was thoroughly out of breath after waddling from the limo to her seat and at 265, Felicia maneuvering her enormous body piled on to her tiny frame appeared to be quite a feet. Both of the twins went in the 2nd round, one to each of New Yorks teams. The girls were done with college, it was time for them to stop living it up and start losing the weight.

2 years later

Lauren, Felicia and the twins lived together in a penthouse in New York. Both of the twins had been extremely successful. Don made the Pro-bowl his second year. Lauren and Hank were engaged and Felicia and Don were as well. Life was easy. Lauren and Felicia had decided not to bother with losing the weight, instead they continued right on indulging their every whim. The result was Lauren had reached a whopping 356 lbs; her life of luxury had piled 244 lbs onto her 55 frame in just three years. Her body was completely enveloped in fat but she still looked gorgeous. Her face was slightly soft but still very pretty. Her breasts were the size of watermelons and rested on her belly. Her ass were enormous and when she sat  which nearly always  spread wide enough to fill up the majority of a love seat, and her thighs had become tree trunks which shook as she walked. She had become extremely lazy and new she was lucky she had a fiancé who could take care of her. In three years Felicia had fattened up 222 lbs putting her at 51 333. Her ass still stuck out like shelf behind her and she had developed a massive gut and enormous breasts. With so much weight on her tiny frame she was winded very easily and did little for herself. All four were very happy with the lives of the overfed sorority girls.


----------



## snipermb435 (Mar 24, 2011)

This was a great read, exactly what i have been searching for. Your discriptions and detail was awesome. hope to see another just like it!


----------



## ulysses125 (Mar 25, 2011)

Thanks man. It was my first shot. Could be a while before I have time for another though.


----------



## plussauvage (Mar 26, 2011)

I like this. Hope to read more stories from you. Great job.


----------

